# Housemate Keeps Trying To Bang Me, How To Say No?



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

No one is gonna take this topic srs because of my recent reputation on this site, but it's a 100% true

So to summarize. I have a female housemate, she's pretty big, she has a pretty face, but she's not really my type. She's cool as shiit, we get on very well, I made out with her on a night out several months ago when we both drunk, and also got with 2 of her friends on the same night. Anyway, we didn't discuss the kiss that much after it happened, we just laughed about it and moved on, same with the friends, don't think anything of it

Anyway she's been showing signs of having feelings for me now which makes it awkward, she came home drunk last night with some guy [not sure if friend/ex f**k bud etc] and as soon as she walked in she starts kissing me all over my face/neck etc with this guy thinking WTF. He went to the toilet and she pushed me against the wall and said ''you don't understand how bad i want to f**k you', i kept saying you're drunk, blah blah but she persisted on trying to kiss and undress me...I eventually went to bed and left them both downstairs lol and i came out my room to go the toilet, she was upstairs at this point and she came out her room at the same time in a night gown and she opened up her gown and showed her naked self to me [wasn't nice to look at], and i kept saying you're gonna regret this tomorrow, youre drunk we can't get together etc. I told her to bang her male friend and think of me, but she said she doesn't want him, she wants me and so forth

It;s morning now, I'm about to go to work and I'll probably see her later on, which may be semi awkward. How the f**k do I handle this?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

She's a chubby chick with small tits which is my absolute biggest hate.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nitrogen said:


>


you're thinking I should have banged her I'm guessing?


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

No I meant...Not again.

Look do what you mutually want to do.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you might be surpassing @duranman when it comes to weird and pointless threads  .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Move out. Problem solved.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mate, you're a womanizer.

You should invite all the girls that look at you, too your house, have a mud fight - last one standing is LUCKY enough to be with you.
You lil'stud muffin you.

Thank me later.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> f**k HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY!


Orrrrrrr slip some DNP in her beverages for a month or so. You said she has a pretty face but is fat, this should solve your problem op, then you can shag her without feeling disgusted. Although you may want to hide all the high carb foods.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Why do people start threads like this with no pictures for f**k sakes?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

superpube said:


> Why do people start threads like this with no pictures for f**k sakes?


incase someone fu**ing knows her. Shes probably in between a 5.5 and a 6/10, though all my workfriends want to bang her weirdly.



Ross1991 said:


> I think you might be surpassing @duranman when it comes to weird and pointless threads  .


how is this a pointless thread? I'm in a shiit situation


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> No I meant...Not again.
> 
> Look do what you mutually want to do.


she doesn't have a boyfriend lol.

I don't want to bang her, but i dont know how to handle this.

She has feelings for me and keeps coming on to me, she said ' you don't find me attractive do you?' and i had to say it's not that, lol - you're just drunk. Now she probably thinks I want to bang her sober.

She has friends that I want to get with. Hot friends that find me attractive that I plan on smashing in future.getting with her would mess that up, plus it'd make living with her awkward when I bring girls back and she's just not that attractive to me. Don't know what to do brahs


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

No pics = no thread. I don't make the rules...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Dai the drive said:


> No pics = no thread. I don't make the rules...


No one on this site ever posts pics in threads , stfu.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You tell her that you have a really great relationship and you think she is 'cool as shit' as you put it, and that you don't want to spoil that as everything is really great as it is. You then add that if, however, you are both drunk one night maybe things might happen. Say that if it does it's on a friends that occasionally dabble basis. This way you're both happy.

Lets be fair here you both only want each other when you're drunk. She's not your type and you probably arn't hers either.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Pound the tar out of her. Throw her around. Tie her up. Insist on anal. Throw a couple of donkey punches in at the time of jizzing. She'll leave you alone after that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> She's a chubby chick with small tits which is my absolute biggest hate.


you will just have to sit down and tell her that she really isn't your type mate. Good on you for not just shagging her tho as that would of made issues you really don't want.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Whenever she gets like this just throw some cake at her as a distraction.........make sure it's a really rich/filling one so that by the time she's filled her fat face with it she'll feel too sick to want sex.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Whenever she gets like this just throw some cake at her as a distraction.........make sure it's a really rich/filling one so that by the time she's filled her fat face with it she'll feel too sick to want sex.


I suggest a cheesecake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> I suggest a cheesecake


Or possibly a Blackforest Gateau.......they fill me up.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Brilliant thread.

Kick her out, invite hot friends to move in.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Whats the problem??? If you dont want to f**k her then just dont f**k her and tell her. What is this nonsense? Or just tell her you will use her when you are absolutely gagging/drunk and thats all it will ever be and you want to stay friends.

On a side note.... sounds like the perfect bird to get to sort a 3some with one of her mates for you


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

> she doesn't have a boyfriend lol.
> 
> I don't want to bang her, but i dont know how to handle this.
> 
> ...


Well tell her you really aren't interested in anything serious, tell her you will happily smash her in but not to be surprised if she comes home one day and finds you balls deep in another chick.

Just be straight with her, if she is hell bent on being with you long term then you need to either tell her your not attracted to her or move out.

Simple short term solution is lay down some fk bud ground rules and smash her.

Long Term solution Move The FK out.... simples.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't go there whatsoever. The fellas saying set it up as a drunken f**k buddies only situation are asking you to light the touchpaper.

She is secretly obsessed with you, she only has the balls to try it on when drunk. She brought the male friend home to try and make you jealous.

Just keep being polite but firm and don't make any f**k ups. She will get the picture eventually.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> how is this a pointless thread? I'm in a shiit situation


Unless you live in Raqqa you're not in a shiit situation. Shiituation if you will


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Pound the tar out of her. Throw her around. Tie her up. Insist on anal. Throw a couple of donkey punches in at the time of jizzing. She'll leave you alone after that.


I did this with my old housemate. Kept on and on at me. He left me alone afterwards


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@banzi

:thumb


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> I did this with my old housemate. Kept on and on at me. *He *left me alone afterwards


 :whistling:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

with the last few threads you have posted you might be better off joining here for advice

http://www.mumsnet.com/


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

WTF you doin?

Drinking and lifting are mutually incompatible.

No drinking = no poking the uglies and the fatties.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *she doesn't have a boyfriend lol.*
> 
> I don't want to bang her, but i dont know how to handle this.
> 
> ...


maybe thats why you are not attracted to her if your last thread has any merit.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

When do have time to even see this bird I thought you were terminally up to your nuts in guts.

Just shag all the other birds that throw themselves at you and that should take up your remaining time between the shagging your are already doing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If @IGotTekkers sees this thread he will up his game.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

just wind one into the chubster.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP has failed to share some vital info

he still stays at home and the flat mate is his sister


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

She will keep you warm for winter


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Orrrrrrr slip some DNP in her beverages for a month or so. You said she has a pretty face but is fat, this should solve your problem op, then you can shag her without feeling disgusted. Although you may want to hide all the high carb foods.


You sick man!


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You tell her that you have a really great relationship and you think she is 'cool as shit' as you put it, and that you don't want to spoil that as everything is really great as it is. You then add that if, however, you are both drunk one night maybe things might happen. Say that if it does it's on a friends that occasionally dabble basis. This way you're both happy.
> 
> Lets be fair here you both only want each other when you're drunk. She's not your type and you probably arn't hers either.


This /\ /\


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did @test-e recently arm wrestle this heffer?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Get a pic up and if she is a 6 she can come and live with me, I could do with someone to do my washing.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Agree to sex then slap her repeatedly in the face with your johnson and refuse to penetrate her. She will be so disgusted and traumatised she won't show any interest in sex and you will win.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

what if you say no, she might think you mean yes? the more you say no, the more she thinks you want it?

say yes, get super horny, bust a nut within a minute, problem solved!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Come in 10seconds and she'll think fvck this it ain't worth it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Don't go there whatsoever. The fellas saying set it up as a drunken f**k buddies only situation are asking you to light the touchpaper.
> 
> She is secretly obsessed with you, she only has the balls to try it on when drunk. She brought the male friend home to try and make you jealous.
> 
> Just keep being polite but firm flaccid and don't make any f**k ups. She will get the picture eventually.


fixed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Choke her unconscious during sex.....pray she doesn't enjoy it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Don't go there whatsoever. The fellas saying set it up as a drunken f**k buddies only situation are asking you to light the touchpaper.
> 
> She is secretly obsessed with you, she only has the balls to try it on when drunk. She brought the male friend home to try and make you jealous.
> 
> Just keep being polite but firm and don't make any f**k ups. She will get the picture eventually.


Rubbish 

Read his opening post. She has only ever shown any interest in him when she's drunk and she couldn't care less that he's after her friends as well.

She's just looking for a cuddle when she comes in after a night on the town. She lives in the same house so knows he's not mature enough for a lasting relationship.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just smash man.

Myself, I could never with someone overweight, just doesn't excite me and if anything, I am more picky when hammered :lol: .

But if you can get the little fella up for the job why not. I also find if she is "in love" with you etc, she will do pretty much anything to please you....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

But seriously, where the f**k are the photos?

How do you expect a useful answer of this lot without one OP?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Send her my way

She's no coming back


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@ OP Just take a photo of just her arse and post it here, to be fair that's all we need.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

not sure if srs


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

My best advice would be for you to go back to the misc and take all your childish nonsense with you brah.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like that ragingagain fella needs meet this lass!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got stuck at 'made out' meaning kissed?? I thought that meant sex........I just can't keep up I need translation book these days for all this Chat


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *I got stuck at 'made out' meaning kissed?? I thought that meant sex.*.......I just can't keep up I need translation book these days for all this Chat


I remember a mate of ours telling everyone he slept with a girl we knew, turned out he did, he fell asleep on the couch with her.

No sex.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Just let Bettyswallocks know where you live and it will be all over for you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I remember a mate of ours telling everyone he slept with a girl we knew, turned out he did, he fell asleep on the couch with her.
> 
> No sex.


made out = 2 words and means u got nowt

sex = 1 word...and for one word got loads

What's up with youngsters lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> you will just have to sit down and tell her that she really isn't your type mate. Good on you for not just shagging her tho as that would of made issues you really don't want.


Thanks man. Exactly, it'd make things way too awkward, not even worth it as she's not that attractive.

Just got home from work and she apologised for yesterday saying she was a mess. After about half an hour of sitting together on the couch she asked me to have sex with her, knew this would happen, because now both sober.... I just said no and she gave a sad look and then just led her head on my shoulder lok, keeps going on about how she's sexually frustrated. Told her to bang my other housemate (desperate older guy) but she immediately said in disgust no. Sigh. Cba with it. Would just rather bang her mates and keep it simple.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I thought it was a yank ism for kissing ??? Does this mean I've been wrong for years too


are u thinking of grease ...didn't he sing about 'making out' ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Suggest she gets tinder. No more sexual frustration


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mingster said:


> You tell her that you have a really great relationship and you think she is 'cool as shit' as you put it, and that you don't want to spoil that as everything is really great as it is. You then add that if, however, you are both drunk one night maybe things might happen. Say that if it does it's on a friends that occasionally dabble basis. This way you're both happy.
> 
> Lets be fair here you both only want each other when you're drunk. She's not your type and you probably arn't hers either.


No man trust me she's got feelings.she keeps kissing me and stroking my legs and my hair. I was just sat next to her on the couch and she starts stroking my penis saying how sexually frustrated she is. I slapped it off (no ****) and called her a rapist.

You're probably right about the drunk thing, but i know if it happens once she'll want it all the time and it'll inevitably complicate matters all over the place. She has hot friends that I find attractive and they find me attractive that I'll eventually get with, so getting with her would mess that up aswell. Just wanted to keep it strictly friend basis but she is so cock hungry it's real.

Oh and she also kissed my best mate on the same night I got with her and tried it on with my other mates who rejected her lol.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> Whats the problem??? If you dont want to f**k her then just dont f**k her and tell her. What is this nonsense? Or just tell her you will use her when you are absolutely gagging/drunk and thats all it will ever be and you want to stay friends.
> 
> On a side note.... sounds like the perfect bird to get to sort a 3some with one of her mates for you


haha solid plan!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Don't go there whatsoever. The fellas saying set it up as a drunken f**k buddies only situation are asking you to light the touchpaper.
> 
> She is secretly obsessed with you, she only has the balls to try it on when drunk. She brought the male friend home to try and make you jealous.
> 
> Just keep being polite but firm and don't make any f**k ups. She will get the picture eventually.


Really appreciate the advice. Good words


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Get a pic up and if she is a 6 she can come and live with me, I could do with someone to do my washing.


lol she's very good to live with. Cleans the house, hangs washing up if I've left it in the washing machine. Provides free haircuts (she's a hairdresser), fun/not annoying. But it's becoming too much now all this s**t

I'll post a pic in a second..


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Suggest she gets tinder. No more sexual frustration


she had it. I know she had one date with some dude and it went chit.

She said people on their just wanted shag. All girls just want a stag but just not from some creep.

I'm meeting some girls from tinder next week so maybe I'll try bring them round to set a point.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol she's very good to live with. Cleans the house, hangs washing up if I've left it in the washing machine. Provides free haircuts (she's a hairdresser), fun/not annoying. But it's becoming too much now all this s**t
> 
> I'll post a pic in a second..


Its been over 4 mins.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MBR said:


> Its been over 4 mins.


lol I'm on Mobile, making dinner and watching x factor. She's not hot so don't get excited


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

What if someone on here knows her though. I've seen people from my city on here ￼


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What if someone on here knows her though. I've seen people from my city on here ￼


mate your on here to much, your banging no1


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What if someone on here knows her though. I've seen people from my city on here ￼


just put a full body pic up but cover the face, we want to see what a 6 looks like to you lol

and my 2 pence on all this is you should just get it on with her but lay down the ground rules first like has been said before, if she doesn't like it it will be her that will have to move out, that's how I would play it anyway..

i talk sh1t I would have been engaged months ago if it was me..


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> mate your on here to much, your banging no1


i am? Lol okay boss.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> just put a full body pic up but cover the face, we want to see what a 6 looks like to you lol
> 
> and my 2 pence on all this is you should just get it on with her but lay down the ground rules first like has been said before, if she doesn't like it it will be her that will have to move out, that's how I would play it anyway..
> 
> i talk sh1t I would have been engaged months ago if it was me..


i said 5.5-6. Meaning she's more like a 6 down, not 6 up. And it'd be pointless to cover her face since I said she had a pretty face but NOT an attractive body, Ive already said this.

Lold. I'm not gonna have sex with someone I don't find attractive on a regular basis. If she had a nice body I'd be alot more easily persuaded, I actually prefer body over face when it comes to girl.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In 4 no pics


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> incase someone fu**ing knows her. Shes probably in between a 5.5 and a 6/10, though all my workfriends want to bang her weirdly.
> 
> how is this a pointless thread? I'm in a shiit situation


In a s**t situation...? When did you lose all perspective altogether?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> In 4 no pics


lol you're a f**got. Every thread I've been on on this site never has pics. This isn't the misc.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol you're a f**got. Every thread I've been on on this site never has pics. This isn't the misc.


are you and your fat sister watching xfactor?

No pics no chicks

no chicks u eat d1cks


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> i said 5.5-6. Meaning she's more like a 6 down, not 6 up. And it'd be pointless to cover her face since I said she had a pretty face but NOT an attractive body, Ive already said this.
> 
> Lold. I'm not gonna have sex with someone I don't find attractive on a regular basis. If she had a nice body I'd be alot more easily persuaded, I actually prefer body over face when it comes to girl.


your splitting hairs now just stick the picture up ffs

her body can't be that bad if you rate her a 6 and your more about the body. in a girl.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

she could do better than op .


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> your splitting hairs now just stick the picture up ffs
> 
> her body can't be that bad if you rate her a 6 and your more about the body. in a girl.


her face bumped her up lol.

Why the f**k is everyone demanding I post pics, no one else ever does


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Picsorfattyisbetterlookingthanop


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> her face bumped her up lol.
> 
> Why the f**k is everyone demanding I post pics, no one else ever does


"I'll post up pics in a min"

your words..


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The thread should have ended as soon as you people saw the profile pic...


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I had a fattie gf she used to carry her own bottle of tomato sauce in her handbag and could not walk past a chippy without wanting a battered sausage ,I had to draw the line when she wanted to squeeze sauce on my sausage ,any ways i would rub soap under my nose (takes sweaty fat bird smell away) and just stick to the nips (it don't matter fat or thin nips kinda stay the same )lastly but most important keep your mince pies closed under no circumstances be tempted to open them ,she'll be licking her lips n dribbling like she's got bacon fat all over them . Sometimes you have to do things you don't like but really you do (like wiping your bum and you slip ,you know it's poo on your hand but still have a sniff ) good luck Luke the force is strong in you


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> "I'll post up pics in a min"
> 
> your words..


well obviously I'm having second thoughts. Just incase someone knows her and it backfires on me.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> I had a fattie gf she used to carry her own bottle of tomato sauce in her handbag and could not walk past a chippy without wanting a battered sausage ,I had to draw the line when she wanted to squeeze sauce on my sausage ,any ways i would rub soap under my nose (takes sweaty fat bird smell away) and just stick to the nips (it don't matter fat or thin nips kinda stay the same )lastly but most important keep your mince pies closed under no circumstances be tempted to open them ,she'll be licking her lips n dribbling like she's got bacon fat all over them . Sometimes you have to do things you don't like but really you do (like wiping your bum and you slip ,you know it's poo on your hand but still have a sniff ) good luck Luke the force is strong in you


fvckin lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> I had a fattie gf she used to carry her own bottle of tomato sauce in her handbag and could not walk past a chippy without wanting a battered sausage ,I had to draw the line when she wanted to squeeze sauce on my sausage ,any ways i would rub soap under my nose (takes sweaty fat bird smell away) and just stick to the nips (it don't matter fat or thin nips kinda stay the same )lastly but most important keep your mince pies closed under no circumstances be tempted to open them ,she'll be licking her lips n dribbling like she's got bacon fat all over them . Sometimes you have to do things you don't like but really you do (like wiping your bum and you slip ,you know it's poo on your hand but still have a sniff ) good luck Luke the force is strong in you


Post of the thread


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol you're a f**got. Every thread I've been on on this site never has pics. This isn't the misc.


this thread reeks of the misc tho lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Carbon-12 said:


> The thread should have ended as soon as you people saw the profile pic...


gurantee you're gonna be on biebers dick in a few months just like the rest of the world


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> this thread weeks of the misc tho lol


Weeks? Calm down Jonathan Ross


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> this thread weeks of the misc tho lol


i can't help it misc lingo is in me lol.don't even go to that place anymore either


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> well obviously I'm having second thoughts. Just incase someone knows her and it backfires on me.


ok we will just assume she is a 2 at best and you are just trying to make yourself look cool..


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> i can't help it misc lingo is in me lol.don't even go to that place anymore either


bet you still lurk fella lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Weeks? Calm down Jonathan Ross


haha that made me waff!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> haha that made me waff!


Fvxk wight off


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk wight off


come on mate don't be wike that


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

OP is @Merkleman I reckon.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't take the piss out of Jonathon Woss, no need.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> gurantee you're gonna be on biebers dick in a few months just like the rest of the world


What do you mean?!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Op are your rooms next to each other? Make a glory hole get her to suck you off then switch things up a bit put ur arse hole directly over glory hole an squeeze a hot turd out.....do it quick though so she doesn't clock what's coming take a handful of laxative a chicken saag an eat 200mg oxys about 15min before you get freaky hopefully even if she pulls away your projectile poo will still blind her


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> ok we will just assume she is a 2 at best and you are just trying to make yourself look cool..


does it even matter if she was? I said no to her anyway


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No man trust me she's got feelings.she keeps kissing me and stroking my legs and my hair. I was just sat next to her on the couch and she starts stroking my penis saying how sexually frustrated she is. I slapped it off (no ****) and called her a rapist.
> 
> You're probably right about the drunk thing, but i know if it happens once she'll want it all the time and it'll inevitably complicate matters all over the place. She has hot friends that I find attractive and they find me attractive that I'll eventually get with, so getting with her would mess that up aswell. Just wanted to keep it strictly friend basis but she is so cock hungry it's real.
> 
> Oh and she also kissed my best mate on the same night I got with her and tried it on with my other mates who rejected her lol.


bet u wouldn't declare how complex it could get if u did...if she was fit...u wouldn't care...nothing to do with that and everything to do with u don't fancy her....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Every now and then lol



RexEverthing said:


> What do you mean?!


everyone hated bieber few years ago and now they all love him. Fake bandwagon fans. I've loved him when everyone chatted s**t about him. Everyone on this forum will be on his dick in a few months.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> does it even matter if she was? I said no to her anyway


Put a pic up you nonlifting lesbian


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> bet u wouldn't declare how complex it could get if u did...if she was fit...u wouldn't care...nothing to do with that and everything to do with u don't fancy her....


if she was fit he would have bounced her around the bedroom by now


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> bet u wouldn't declare how complex it could get if u did...if she was fit...u wouldn't care...nothing to do with that and everything to do with u don't fancy her....


youre probably right you know lol. But she is proper cool tho.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Put a pic up you nonlifting lesbian


why do you guys want pic of a girl that's not attractive. If I said she was a 8 I'd understand


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> youre probably right you know lol. But she is proper cool tho.


hmmm fickle boy..stop saying it's coz it would be awkward then!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> if she was fit he would have bounced her around the bedroom by now


I dunno u men...ur ....alllllllllll the same ...did u know I hate men. But not u ur different


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> does it even matter if she was? I said no to her anyway


lol it was you who started the thread about it and then said you was going to post up pics..

now it just sounds like you made it all up tbh..


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> hmmm fickle boy..stop saying it's coz it would be awkward then!!!


it still would be even if she were fit. Bringing another girl back would piss her off. overall not worth it, but yes you're right.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> lol it was you who started the thread about it and then said you was going to post up pics..
> 
> now it just sounds like you made it all up tbh..


dont care. I'm not gonna type paragraphs on my chitty mobile just to lie. Think what you want I dont care

Lol at thinking I'm gonna lie about NOT banging an Unattractive girl. Stated mY reasons why I dint feel safe posting pics, if that's not enough then suck a dick.

N like I said, no one ever posts pics in their threads so stop harassing me. Matter fact suck another dick mother ****er


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> it still would be even if she were fit. Bringing another girl back would piss her off. overall not worth it, but yes you're right.


so do u have hair like beiber...is this what's making these girls want u so much? !


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I dunno u men...ur ....alllllllllll the same ...did u know I hate men. But not u ur different


thats not what I'd do.. Beauty is only skin deep.. He said she is cool. I'd date her for her personality and see where it went


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> thats not what I'd do.. Beauty is only skin deep.. He said she is cool. I'd date her for her personality and see where it went


I know this Danny ur perfect..u need to teach this lot how to treat a lady.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I dunno u men...ur ....alllllllllll the same ...did u know I hate men. But not u ur different


Not all the same then


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I hope that ain't true even if it was I would never be prepared to look anything like that little s**t bucket for any reason even if Jennifer Anniston said she'd rock my world if I looked like him I'd have to decline


he's popular..what else could it be


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> thats not what I'd do.. Beauty is only skin deep.. He said she is cool. I'd date her for her personality and see where it went


Asslicker


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Asslicker


hush u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't have the foggiest as a female I was hoping you could enlighten us as to what it is ? I don't understand how a woman could possibly fancy a male that looks so feminine maybe I'm outta touch


dont ask me iv no idea what any young girl these days finds attractive about most of the young men they all look like girls themselves gets very confusing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> hush u


Shh woman the boxing's on


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Every now and then lol
> 
> everyone hated bieber few years ago and now they all love him. Fake bandwagon fans. I've loved him when everyone chatted s**t about him. Everyone on this forum will be on his dick in a few months.


Bieber superfan doesn't get the joke...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't have the foggiest as a female I was hoping you could enlighten us as to what it is ? I don't understand how a woman could possibly fancy a male that looks so feminine maybe I'm outta touch


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

OP, have you got your willy wet yet?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> fml that's creepy is one of them Miley Cyrus ?


yep.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> so do u have hair like beiber...is this what's making these girls want u so much? !


im not even white so no lol. Im not a playa but i do alright. My housemates n their friends call me young denzel so that should give an idea of my race lmao


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> thats not what I'd do.. Beauty is only skin deep.. He said she is cool. I'd date her for her personality and see where it went


my friends think she's great. If she lost the weight she'd be a catch. They all say the exact same thing.

- Pretty face

- quite fat (non omg grotequsfat, but noticeably fat)

- Good personality

- When drunk can be slightly cringey and cock hungry. She called one of my gym friends 'absolutely beautiful ' n tried getting with one if his mates who had a bird (Inb4 she's the female version of me).

But yeah she's great. Come to think about it, like that hot 50 year old hot girl,skye or whatever her name is, i'd probably date her if she were really hot.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> OP, have you got your willy wet yet?


nope, won't be going inside her mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> my friends think she's great. If she lost the weight she'd be a catch. They all say the exact same thing.
> 
> - Pretty face
> 
> ...


Hu, oh.....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I hope that ain't true even if it was I would never be prepared to look anything like that little s**t bucket for any reason even if Jennifer Anniston said she'd rock my world if I looked like him I'd have to decline


Justin bieber is very good looking. Call me gay/phaggot etc. He just has a baby face, people (men in general) usually respect the more alpha/masculine older face more, and if someone goes against that conventional characteristic they often get overlooked. So people usually admire. someone like Ryan Reynolds or David Beckham. But you cannot deny young dudes like justin bieber and zayn Malik from one direction aren't good looking guys. No.****.

Inb4 I'm a ****.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> popcorn at the ready for this one ;-)


lol I'm on mobile, this site is slow as f**k so couldnt be assed looking, i like her.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Worst troll we've had?


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No one is gonna take this topic srs because of my recent reputation on this site, but it's a 100% true
> 
> So to summarize. I have a female housemate, she's pretty big, she has a pretty face, but she's not really my type. She's cool as shiit, we get on very well, I made out with her on a night out several months ago when we both drunk, and also got with 2 of her friends on the same night. Anyway, we didn't discuss the kiss that much after it happened, we just laughed about it and moved on, same with the friends, don't think anything of it
> 
> ...


just fukc her you pussy. be man.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Justin bieber is very good looking. Call me gay/phaggot etc. He just has a baby face, people (men in general) usually respect the more alpha/masculine older face more, and if someone goes against that conventional characteristic they often get overlooked. So people usually admire. someone like Ryan Reynolds or David Beckham. But you cannot deny young dudes like justin bieber and zayn Malik from one direction aren't good looking guys. No.****.
> 
> Inb4 I'm a ****.


I work with a bonafide genuine 100% homosexual male, and I can put hand on heart and say he is less phaggot than yourself mate.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> my friends think she's great. If she lost the weight she'd be a catch. They all say the exact same thing.
> 
> - Pretty face
> 
> ...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Is this thread still going?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Fair enough mate. That's life in this generation unfortunately, men are less masculine and more image concious, the amount of [straight] guys I know that book appointments on a weekly basis to get their eyebrows shaped, spend hours straightening their hair. I've always been the rough/rugged type, i don't hate on it but its most definitely not my thing to be that groomed..



bayliss said:


> just fukc her you pussy. be man.


No, I don't f**k girls I find unattractive - unless it's one time and I'm drunk.I'm not getting into the habit of ****in' someone I'm not attracted to regularly.



Archaic said:


> I work with a bonfied genuine 100% homosexual male, and I can put hand on heart and say he is less phaggot than yourself mate.


lol I'm just comfortable with my sexuality, admittedly too comfortable.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol I'm just comfortable with my sexuality, admittedly too comfortable.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> my friends think she's great. If she lost the weight she'd be a catch. They all say the exact same thing.
> 
> - Pretty face
> 
> ...


lol im sure she'll be flattered when she finds out you'd consider dating her you wetty

whats her age got to do with anything?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> my friends think she's great. If she lost the weight she'd be a catch. They all say the exact same thing.
> 
> - Pretty face
> 
> ...


u made some noticeable mistakes in those last 2 lines ....50yr old.....never announce it!!!!! I do that it's not for u to out me tut tut..... ...girl??? :nono: exchange that for ALL woman. If u want a date donT ever forget the name...it's Skye with an E and ' probably' means ur not sure ....so would u like a date? and learn how to pull ladies properly we can run through all those things and more


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> lol im sure she'll be flattered when she finds out you'd consider dating her you wetty
> 
> whats her age got to do with anything?


lol Danny I dot get flattered by these kinda compliments funny enough...now if I cooked for ya and u said it was amazing I'd be very flattered...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

White knights have rode up


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> im not even white so no lol. Im not a playa but i do alright. My housemates n their friends call me young denzel so that should give an idea of my race lmao


pics or racist

U have @Skye666 attention, she loves black meat


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No one is gonna take this topic srs because of my recent reputation on this site, but it's a 100% true
> 
> So to summarize. I have a female housemate, she's pretty big, she has a pretty face, but she's not really my type. She's cool as shiit, we get on very well, I made out with her on a night out several months ago when we both drunk, and also got with 2 of her friends on the same night. Anyway, we didn't discuss the kiss that much after it happened, we just laughed about it and moved on, same with the friends, don't think anything of it
> 
> ...


I don't know if you'll be brave enough to do this but it will solve your problem so here goes ...

When you are both sober and in the flat in daytime, you open your mouth and say:

You're a great girl and really cool but I don't find you physically attractive. I am not going to have sex with you.

I'm sorry if youve misread the signs when we've both been drunk and had some fun but it would be wrong of me to lead you on.

I hope we can still be friends.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Thanks man. Exactly, it'd make things way too awkward, not even worth it as she's not that attractive.
> 
> Just got home from work and she apologised for yesterday saying she was a mess. After about half an hour of sitting together on the couch she asked me to have sex with her, knew this would happen, because now both sober.... I just said no and she gave a sad look and then just led her head on my shoulder lok, keeps going on about how she's sexually frustrated. Told her to bang my other housemate (desperate older guy) but she immediately said in disgust no. Sigh. Cba with it. Would just rather bang her mates and keep it simple.


This is one of those things where you will be the bad guy no matter what you do. If you shag her then your a user and if you don't then your a cvnt just cuz she is fat. Sounds from what you have put it's more than she's just a girl after abit of fun, she has issues. I've been in your position mate it went abit sour. I ended up losing a good friend over it all.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Every now and then lol
> 
> everyone hated bieber few years ago and now they all love him. Fake bandwagon fans. I've loved him when everyone chatted s**t about him. Everyone on this forum will be on his dick in a few months.


He was s**t before now he has a couple of decent tunes out. Don't worry I'm sure he knows you're his number 1 fan.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OP pretends he's black but really he's Pakistani and his parents don't allow him to drink babysham.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No one on this site ever posts pics in threads , stfu.


*Yawn*

go biff the fatty. No pics required.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

STOP WAXING & TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM ......you will be propelled to Daddy status (don't get mad at me I'm shallow and I'd hang out an empty window) ps if you mix a couple of threads get juiced a couple of grams you'll have a raise rage and you can blame the little fella gg I'm sure we could put this to a vote


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

> she doesn't have a boyfriend lol.
> 
> I don't want to bang her, but i dont know how to handle this.
> 
> ...


get drunk and sleep with her.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> This is one of those things where you will be the bad guy no matter what you do. If you shag her then your a user and if you don't then your a cvnt just cuz she is fat. Sounds from what you have put it's more than she's just a girl after abit of fun, she has issues. I've been in your position mate it went abit sour. I ended up losing a good friend over it all.


pssst..its not real.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Justin beeber pics n not wanting AV it off with biguns ....it all adds up I feel duped I was sucked in to this mills & boons fantasy gutted :-/ Back to pure mature now then


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> OP pretends he's black but really he's Pakistani and his parents don't allow him to drink babysham.


he actually is black from the pic i remember he posted lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> he actually is black from the pic i remember he posted lol


hes never posted a pic.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> pssst..its not real.


not been checking it mate. Why isn't it real?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> not been checking it mate. Why isn't it real?


guys been trolling since he came here.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> hes never posted a pic.


pretty sure he has


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> pretty sure he has


He has

Black skinny ****er


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> He has
> 
> Black skinny ****er


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> White knights have rode up


no...these arnt the white knights ..but there are some.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> he actually is black from the pic i remember he posted lol


Why would a black man use a photo of Justin Bieber, unless he was into skinny white teenage boys. The plot thickens.....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> He has
> 
> Black skinny ****er


lol I had been lifting again for a couple months on that pic after a longgggg hiatus. I don't think I looked bad then but I look better now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol I had been lifting again for a couple months on that pic after a longgggg hiatus. I don't think I looked bad then but I look better now.


pics or get back up biebers ass.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> hes never posted a pic.


Pm'd that user, forgot his name....Felixe or something pics of my physique. He said I looked impressive, if he has a memory he'll know what I look like

edit - felone


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Pm'd that user, forgot his name....Felixe or something pics of my physique. He said I looked impressive, if he has a memory he'll know what I look like


f**k felix

I posted a member some cock pics, he said it was a least a foot long.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm not a betting man but I'd put a tenner on dannythinx being your head knight of the round table :whistling:


lol aww I like Danny...he's prob just as perv as most ..but he's polite harmless and ok...no not a white knight... it's fair to say most white knights are in kristinas threads / inbox....terrified they might say the wrong things so agreeing with everything for fear of not being one of the 'gang' or might get some freebie ....creatine or whatever and mostly they live in a fantasy thinking they might get to sleep with her ....those are REAL white knights so I don't know why most attack a guy just for being friendly to another female on here ...( I don't mean u btw)


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> f**k felix
> 
> I posted a member some cock pics, he said it was a least a foot long.


FelonE, I'm terrible with names.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol I had been lifting again for a couple months on that pic after a longgggg hiatus. I don't think I looked bad then but I look better now.


can I see ...after all u wanted a date I need to know if u fit the criteria.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> can I see ...after all u wanted a date I need to know if u fit the criteria.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> u made some noticeable mistakes in those last 2 lines ....50yr old.....never announce it!!!!! I do that it's not for u to out me tut tut..... ...girl??? :nono: exchange that for ALL woman. If u want a date donT ever forget the name...it's Skye with an E and ' probably' means ur not sure ....so would u like a date? and learn how to pull ladies properly we can run through all those things and more


I admit that was a schoolboy error on my behalf. Obvs meant no offence by it, it was unnecessary for me to say, but I pointed it out because you're a hottie for your age [which I won't be mentioning again for my own safety :thumb: ]. I guess in effect it was a backhanded compliment, but it came from a place of good intentions. Perhaps we should date, sky with an E, I'm sure you'd have no trouble teaching me a few things, whether it be tips for general manners or whatever else you possibly have in mind :whistling:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> can I see ...after all u wanted a date I need to know if u fit the criteria.


Can't be assed, too many eyes on me now lol. Everyone on here watching will inevitably have some bullshiit they feel they have to pitch in to try piss me off. I'd rather just let them think what they want.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Can't be assed, too many eyes on me now lol. Everyone on here watching will inevitably have some bullshiit they feel they have to pitch in to try piss me off. I'd rather just let them think what they want.


oh go on..il stick up for ya their ugly too ur not alone


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I admit that was a schoolboy error on my behalf. Obvs meant no offence by it, it was unnecessary for me to say, but I pointed it out because you're a hottie for your age [which I won't be mentioning again for my own safety :thumb: ]. I guess in effect it was a backhanded compliment, but it came from a place of good intentions. Perhaps we should date, sky with an E, I'm sure you'd have no trouble teaching me a few things, whether it be tips for general manners or whatever else you possibly have in mind :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> lol see what your getting at and I'm friendly with the majority on here I find me Sen talking to you a bit as I like your banter and attitude ok and coz ur hot from the iPad down lmao


 most guys are just being friendly really don't really think k any of the females think otherwise but there's the haters ( of me..) so if a guy talks to me they assume he's a white knight...ridiculous..but . I like everyone especially those with diamond studded willys and nice personalities in that order


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


could have been worse.....white guy black teeth..now that's not nice :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> most guys are just being friendly really don't really think k any of the females think otherwise but there's the haters ( of me..) so if a guy talks to me they assume he's a white knight...ridiculous..but . I like everyone especially those with *diamond studded willys* and nice personalities in that order


a knobby dazzler?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> a knobby dazzler?


yep...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> most guys are just being friendly really don't really think k any of the females think otherwise but there's the haters ( of me..) so if a guy talks to me they assume he's a white knight...ridiculous..but . I like everyone especially those with diamond studded willys and nice personalities in that order


Don't need the approval, people compliment me regularly IRL on my physique, even strangers. I know I'm in decent nick and improving, plus I'm stronger than most people on this site anyway, with all due respect I couldn't care less what they think. But I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Don't need the approval, people compliment me regularly IRL on my physique, even strangers. I know I'm in decent nick and improving, plus I'm stronger than most people on this site anyway, with all due respect I couldn't care less what they think. But I appreciate the gesture.


this post is ibby-like lmao srs


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

zyphy said:


> this post is ibby-like lmao srs


Ah man plz don't say that, that's brutal, lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Defo HDU.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Don't need the approval, people compliment me regularly IRL on my physique, even strangers. I know I'm in decent nick and improving, plus I'm stronger than most people on this site anyway, with all due respect I couldn't care less what they think. But I appreciate the gesture.














IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Ah man plz don't say that, that's brutal, lol.


whos ibby?


----------

